# Steam Controller Erfahrungen



## RtZk (16. Juni 2018)

Hallo, 
da ich mit meinem Xbox One Controller nicht wirklich zufrieden bin, suche ich momentan nach einem neuen Controller, da ich sowieso hauptsächlich über Steam spiele habe ich mir diesen mal angeschaut, aber da Tests bei so etwas nun mal oft sehr subjektiv sind, würde ich mal gerne ein paar Erfahrungen von euch hören.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. Juni 2018)

Warum bist du mit dem Xbox One Gamepad nicht zufrieden? Das ist das beste auf dem Markt.


----------



## RtZk (16. Juni 2018)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Warum bist du mit dem Xbox One Gamepad nicht zufrieden? Das ist das beste auf dem Markt.



Ich finde hier ist das "beste" ziemlich subjektiv und nicht einfach zu beschreiben warum ich nicht zufrieden bin^^.


----------



## gekipptesBit (16. Juni 2018)

Also ich habe ihn mir bewusst gekauft in einer reduzierten Preis-Aktion. Er hat zwar auch ungewöhnliche Funktionen, z.B. Gearfunktionen, aber auch die gefallen mir. Nur muss man bedenken das die Rüttelfunktionen auch akustisch begleitet werden, was stören könnte. Aber da gibt es über Steamsinger die Möglichkeit Midimusik abzuspielen darüber.
Hier die Bedienungsmöglichkeiten:
YouTube
...und hier Steam Singer:
YouTube


----------

